# Anyone interest the fitness equipment career/invest?



## dhz_robin (Jul 19, 2011)

We are a Chinese factory that manufacturing kinds of fitness equipments.

We have 5 Strength training equipments series and 3 Cardio training series now.

We also have 8 years export experience to other countries.

I found there are really big profit in this area and looking a partner in Australia.We really need cooperations with you.

Should anyone interest this,please contact me by PM.

We thanks for taking your time in advance!


----------

